# Cabelas Mixer Attachment  ($125 off)



## JckDanls 07 (May 18, 2014)

If anybody is waiting for the Cabelas mixer attachment for the commercial grade grinders to go on sale..  now's your chance..  reg. $314.99 ...  on sale for $189.88 ...  

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...&recordsPerPage=48&WTz_l=Unknown;cat105640380


----------

